# Nigerian Dwarf, Pygmy or cross?



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

I got this for last April, can anyone tell me what breed she is? Sixteen months and fourtyseven pounds.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Picture isn’t showing up for me. :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't see a picture either. I'm on the app.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Trying again.













It isn't important, I am just curious. I really don't see any difference between her and our eleven month old ND wether. If you do see any Pygmy traits, would you point them out to me?


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks Nigerian to me.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

groovyoldlady said:


> Looks Nigerian to me.


Thank you. That is what I was thinking too. The person we got her from called her a nigerian pygmy, an African Dwarf, and a runt of a full size dairy goat. She was not the breeder, just the person that was bottle feeding the Doeling for the breeder.
She would not even let us know where the goat came from to establish a definite idea of breed.


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I would guess that she’s mostly ND with a little smudge of Pygmy. Her coloring kind of takes after that of a caramel Pygmy, and something about her head too, suggests Pygmy. But her body shape and overall “look” is ND.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you, @Goat_Scout.


----------

